

PiCloud REST API: Publish Python functions then call them via JSON-over-HTTP - almost
http://docs.picloud.com/rest.html

======
almost
I've just realised this has already been post here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2999247>

(prefer going straight to the docs, but maybe best to keep the discussion
there)

------
almost
Pity it's not actually that RESTful. I think it could have worked great as a
discoverable interlinked RESTful API.

But still very cool!

